
Samsung Begins Mass Production of 512GB EUFS 3.1 - oedmarap
https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-begins-mass-production-of-the-fastest-storage-for-flagship-smartphones
======
mwcampbell
Am I the only one who thinks that microSD cards, and by extension EUFS cards,
are too small? It's very easy to lose a microSD card. I thought the original
SD form factor was good.

~~~
wyattpeak
How often do you handle them? I like them the size they are because in my
experience I only really handle them when I get a new phone. For something I
touch less than once a year, I'd rather they be as small as possible so they
don't have to bulk up my devices.

------
jolmg
So, this is the first I've heard of UFS, and I'm wondering... what's with the
fish fin on the cards?

If the point is to prevent it being accidentally inserted in a microSD slot,
couldn't they have just used a slightly different size, like a millimeter
wider, and keep a rectangular shape?

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
It keeps microSDs from fitting into a UFS only slot. They won't work in a
microSD only slot because the data pins are moved to a new row.

~~~
jolmg
> It keeps microSDs from fitting into a UFS only slot.

Did you mean that backwards? If a microSD doesn't have fins and the slot has
additional space for fins, how would it prevent the insertion?

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
The fins coincide with the notches on the microSD. Tray type slots can have a
UFS only outline. Those without a tray will need a barrier that only permits
the rounded fin to enter.

[https://www.lovemysurface.net/wp-
content/uploads/2016/07/ufs...](https://www.lovemysurface.net/wp-
content/uploads/2016/07/ufs_card.jpg)

~~~
jolmg
Oh! Looking at them side-to-side like that, it makes a lot more sense.

------
freepor
How do they manage the heat at these speeds? I've seen even MicroSD get
ouchingly hot.

~~~
antpls
I would guess a better manufacturing process and smaller components lead to
better energy efficiency and less heat dissipation.

------
mrfusion
So what does this mean to a grandfather with an iPhone?

~~~
pkaye
I don't think Apple uses UFS storage on a iPhone. They do their own thing.

~~~
selectodude
Apple has a full-blown SSD controller with NVMe storage in the iPhone.

~~~
kitsunesoba
And last I knew, it’s the same controller they use in Macs.

------
hettygreen
I clicked on the link expecting that EUFS 3.1 was some new piece of medical
equipment that could speed up Covid-19 testing. I guess I get my nerd card
taken away for not knowing my acronyms (and ignoring the "512GB" part).

~~~
Dylan16807
The world didn't end. If you expect every single news article to be about the
disease, you need to step away from the news for a while.

------
zaroth
1GB/sec?

Why does it (still) take over an hour to copy 100GB of photos and videos off
my phone?

Every time it seems like a nightmare because I don’t want to use some weird
sync, or convert the files as they copy, or store the photos inside an
Photos.app container....

I just want the damn files copied onto my NAS where I know they’re safe and
automatically mirrored on Backblaze.

Been doing it for 10 years now and still a painful and slow manual process.
Most recently when I tried, I had to give up trying to do it on a Mac and move
to a PC where I could see the individual files and copy them out of each
folder and then delete them as a separate step. I can’t be the only one
tearing hair out over this...

~~~
ChuckMcM
Note that 1GB/sec is all of a 10 gigabit ethernet line. You probably have, at
most, 1Gb between your phone and your NAS if you are using 802.11AC. So
100MB/sec or one tenth that speed for you, maybe much less.

That said, if your NAS had a UFS slot you could 'sneakernet' the chip from the
phone to the NAS and clone it then pull it out and put it back in your phone.
That could conceivably happen in just a few minutes if your NAS CPU and IO
system could keep up.

No word on their write endurance that I saw.

~~~
fulafel
It's weird how lagging home 10GbE is, given it's so old tech now and the
adults have had 40/100Gbe for 7-ish years. Anyone know how much you have to
pay for a 10 GbE NAS appliance?

(Not that I'd get a NAS appliance on my net anyway, they all seem to be gaping
security holes and generally give a crap-IoT or crap-enterprise vibe - the
role is well served by x86 hw + normal OS options)

~~~
magicalhippo
You can get cheap refurbished 10GbE cards on eBay. I got a couple of Mellanox
ConnectX-2 cards for like $30 or so and get 1.1GByte/s without tuning between
my NAS and my Win10 desktop PC.

The MikroTik CRS305-1G-4S+IN is a relatively cheap 4 port 10GbE switch.

~~~
jleahy
You can get a brand new Mellanox card for $210 from their website, shell out
$215 and you can get 25G ethernet. It's not really that much to pay once you
consider it an expensive component (like a NVMe drive) rather than something
that's virtually free (like a 8GB flash drive). The sad truth is that a 10G
NIC is something that requires a reasonable amount of modern silicon to
produce, so it's not going to be cheap (yes they were producing them back in
the 130nm era but that was an act of insanity).

~~~
magicalhippo
You need quite spiffy hardware to get useful utilization of a 25G connection
though, it's ~3GB/s after all. For me the 10G cards are plenty, given that my
NAS is all spinning rust.

